# المذيعه اتجننت



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J0d_yqyjB6I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

هى دة  الوجه الحقيقى يابنات حواء  
  اهو دليل ولاسحر ولاشعوذة بنات حواءهههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> هى دة  الوجه الحقيقى يابنات حواء
> اهو دليل ولاسحر ولاشعوذة بنات حواءهههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالا انت كده بتغلط :act19:
مانت شايف بنى ادم
غلس مش سايبها فى حالها 
تسكت يعنى
ده ايه ده ياربى


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالا انت كده بتغلط :act19:
> مانت شايف بنى ادم
> غلس مش سايبها فى حالها
> ...



تقصدى الملاك الغلبان  اللى كان نفسة يطلع فى الكاميرة 
  دة راجل غلبان ومسكين  يعنى الشارع كان ملك  ليها يعنى واقف فى الشارع وهى مالها 
  دة ملاك ابيض   هى فى نفسها منفسنا  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> تقصدى الملاك الغلبان  اللى كان نفسة يطلع فى الكاميرة
> دة راجل غلبان ومسكين  يعنى الشارع كان ملك  ليها يعنى واقف فى الشارع وهى مالها
> دة ملاك ابيض   هى فى نفسها منفسنا  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملاك ابيض واقرع كمان 
وبعدين هو طلع مره وقلنا خلاص والتانيه ويلا عديها
لكن ده ذودها اوى
كل شويه يطلع 
وماحبكتش يقف عند الكاميرا :gun:


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ملاك ابيض واقرع كمان
> وبعدين هو طلع مره وقلنا خلاص والتانيه ويلا عديها
> لكن ده ذودها اوى
> ...




*  من كتر قلبة الابيض طلع على راسة وبقى اقرع ووبقت بيضة  جميلة 
   شوفى حواء هى حواء  
  هو كان واقف وراها مش عند الكاميرة  
           هى بس عندها حب التملك  والرغبة فى التملك كل شى 
             انا هرضى  ضميرك فى بنت شوفتيها بتحب بنت زيها  هاتى بنت تعدى من امام بنت حتىلو كانت اوحش منها بكتير لازم تاخذ كشف الهيئة منها  وتتفرج عليها من فوق الى تحت  
   انتم يابنات حواء مش بتحبو بعض  فاكيد  الراجل  ابن ادم الغلبان  هيروح منكم فين  ياغلبان ياا بن ادم
 هو بيكرهوا بعض   فاكيد هى مش هتحب  الراجل  وعايز يقف كمان جنبها   لازم تعضة  طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تحياتى 
يوليوس عدو المراة​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  من كتر قلبة الابيض طلع على راسة وبقى اقرع ووبقت بيضة  جميلة
> شوفى حواء هى حواء
> هو كان واقف وراها مش عند الكاميرة
> هى بس عندها حب التملك  والرغبة فى التملك كل شى
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
يالهوى للدرجه ديه متعقد من حواء :w00t:
وعلى فكره بقى مش كل البنات كده
وبرضو فى اولاد كده
يعنى كل واحد عنده الحلو والوحش


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يالهوى للدرجه ديه متعقد من حواء :w00t:
> وعلى فكره بقى مش كل البنات كده
> وبرضو فى اولاد كده
> يعنى كل واحد عنده الحلو والوحش



*اقولك دليل على ان ابن اادم  والراجل قلبة ابيض  عكس حواء 
مثلا الراجل دة اقرع وراسة بيضة ديما تلاقى الرجالة معظهم  من غير شعر  اقرع يعنى عارفة لية علشان قلبة ابيض فبقت راسة بيضه زية  كدة  وماشى عادى وفرحان 

 اتحدى اى بنت حواء ويمكن يكون حاجة نادرة لو واحدة قرعة من غير شعر  عارفة لية لان قلبهم اسود شعرهم اسود زيهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
        تحياتى 
يوليوس عدو المراة​* :act23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اقولك دليل على ان ابن اادم  والراجل قلبة ابيض  عكس حواء
> مثلا الراجل دة اقرع وراسة بيضة ديما تلاقى الرجالة معظهم  من غير شعر  اقرع يعنى عارفة لية علشان قلبة ابيض فبقت راسة بيضه زية  كدة  وماشى عادى وفرحان
> 
> اتحدى اى بنت حواء ويمكن يكون حاجة نادرة لو واحدة قرعة من غير شعر  عارفة لية لان قلبهم اسود شعرهم اسود زيهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خرااااااااااااااابييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
ده انت فظيييييع
ايه ياعم براحه علينا شويه :act19:
عملنالك ايه احنا
والرجاله اللى مش قارعه بقى دول يبقوا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واللى شعرها اصفر يبقى قلبها اصفر برضو :act23:


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خرااااااااااااااابييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> ده انت فظيييييع
> ايه ياعم براحه علينا شويه :act19:
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كلة لة حل عندى مش تقلقى 
  الرجالة اللى مش قارعة دول غلابة يااختى  الجميلة خايف من حواء وشر حواء عليهم استخبو ورا شعرهم  هههههههههه
 امال حكاية الشعر الاصفر  فى حواء انا معاكى  فى بنات حواء شعرهم اصفر   دول ياعينى لسة بيتطلعو  السلم من اولة يعنى قلبة نصف اسود  او ممكن حالات نادرة يعنى  ههههههههههههه
 طيب اقولك حاجة  معظم بنات حواء اللى شعرهم اسود بيغيرو الى اصفر  عارفة لية زهقوا من سودا قلبهم قالو نغير شوية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تحياتى 
 يوليوس 
  عدو المراة ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كلة لة حل عندى مش تقلقى
> الرجالة اللى مش قارعة دول غلابة يااختى  الجميلة خايف من حواء وشر حواء عليهم استخبو ورا شعرهم  هههههههههه
> امال حكاية الشعر الاصفر  فى حواء انا معاكى  فى بنات حواء شعرهم اصفر   دول ياعينى لسة بيتطلعو  السلم من اولة يعنى قلبة نصف اسود  او ممكن حالات نادرة يعنى  ههههههههههههه
> طيب اقولك حاجة  معظم بنات حواء اللى شعرهم اسود بيغيرو الى اصفر  عارفة لية زهقوا من سودا قلبهم قالو نغير شوية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
بص حرام عليك بامانه 
ليه  كده
مش كلنا كويسن ولا كلكم كويسين :act23:
انت كده هتكرهنى فى الرجاله كلهم :act19:


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> بص حرام عليك بامانه
> ليه  كده
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بردو هتكرهى مفيش هحب فى قاموس حواء ابد اكره اكره بس فى قاموسها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
 ل
 طيب خلاص يااختى الجميلة  سماح المرة دة لكن اعملى حسابك المرة  الجاية 
 ثورة ثورة الى الامام الى االامام
   تحياتى 
يوليوس عدو المراة​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بردو هتكرهى مفيش هحب فى قاموس حواء ابد اكره اكره بس فى قاموسها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ل
> طيب خلاص يااختى الجميلة  سماح المرة دة لكن اعملى حسابك المرة  الجاية
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
مانت السبب اللى هيخلينى اكرههم
وبعدين يعنى انتوا اللى ملايكه
مانت من الصبح نازل كلام علينا
ماشى والمره اللى جايه هجيب البنات
 بس استنى بس :act19:
ده انت عقدتنى يا راجل


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مانت السبب اللى هيخلينى اكرههم
> وبعدين يعنى انتوا اللى ملايكه
> مانت من الصبح نازل كلام علينا
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بعد الشر عليك من العقدة و مبلاش ارجع للحرب تانى   وعلى راء الاديب العالمى 
 انا لو كنت رئيس كنت  رميت الاستقالة من بدرى
 ثورة ثورة  الى الامام الى الامام 
 من انتم :act19: 
 من انتم:act23::act23: 
  تحياتى 
 يوليوس​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بعد الشر عليك من العقدة و مبلاش ارجع للحرب تانى   وعلى راء الاديب العالمى
> انا لو كنت رئيس كنت  رميت الاستقالة من بدرى
> ثورة ثورة  الى الامام الى الامام
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
خلاص هدنه بسيطه كده 
بس مازالت الحرب قائمه :bud:
فى زنقه زنقه :act19:


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص هدنه بسيطه كده
> بس مازالت الحرب قائمه :bud:
> فى زنقه زنقه :act19:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

> ماشى الكلام هدنة بسيطة   موافق
> اكيد  انا ورا حواء الى ان ترفع الرايا البيضة  تمام
> سلام و وكل سنة وانتم بخير
> سلام المسيح معاكى ومع كل اخواتى البنات  بالمنتدى



وانت بخير
وعقبال ماترفع انت الرايا البيضه


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه ملاك ابيض واقرع على رأى ميرنا

برافو عليها لانه زودها اخر مرة


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ملاك ابيض واقرع على رأى ميرنا
> 
> برافو عليها لانه زودها اخر مرة



ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياحبى على مرورك


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ملاك ابيض واقرع على رأى ميرنا
> 
> برافو عليها لانه زودها اخر مرة



* مين هيشهد لعروسة 

 ............اكيد يعنى هتدافعى عنها مش بنت حواء زيك 
  هو انا لسة عملت حاجة 
 احنا هنبكى من اولها  لسة بدرى بدرى يا حواء هههههههههههههههه
  ياسلام ياشوفتوا االقنابل النووية  ضد حواء هههههههههه
            اذا  انتم تردون  الحرب  فلتكن الحرب .......... الحرب .......
                الحرب.............. الحرب
       اهلا وسهلا  بيك فى الحرب ضد حواء استحملو  لو تقدرو 
          تحياتى 
يوليوس
 عدو المراة :act23:​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * مين هيشهد لعروسة
> 
> ............اكيد يعنى هتدافعى عنها مش بنت حواء زيك
> هو انا لسة عملت حاجة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ده احنا علينا حرب شديده اوى :act19:
هو دايما كده الحاجه الحلوه بتتحارب :closedeye


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده احنا علينا حرب شديده اوى :act19:
> هو دايما كده الحاجه الحلوه بتتحارب :closedeye



*  خلاص يعنى رفعتوا الرايا البيضا  تمام كدة
           ايوة كدة لازم تعرفوا مقدار الهزيمة الشديدة هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  خلاص يعنى رفعتوا الرايا البيضا  تمام كدة
> ايوة كدة لازم تعرفوا مقدار الهزيمة الشديدة هههههههههههههههه​*


ههههههههههههه
نو واااااااااى
انا عمرى ماهرفع الرايا البيضه انت بتحلم


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> نو واااااااااى
> انا عمرى ماهرفع الرايا البيضه انت بتحلم



  يا*ساتر ياساتر كمان حتى الحلم الغلبان مش رحمينو  ابدا دخلين فية كمان 
ياساتر 
لااطمنى ان نفسى طويل جدا 
 وراكم وراكم  انا بقولك شوفتى شوية الحاجات اللى طلعتهم من المخزن  ههههههههههههههه
 دى حاجات بسيطة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (5 يناير 2012)

اسود وابيض اواصفر اية دة المودضة بتعت اول السنة هو اسمة سنة ودة راس السنة بيضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> يا*ساتر ياساتر كمان حتى الحلم الغلبان مش رحمينو  ابدا دخلين فية كمان
> ياساتر
> لااطمنى ان نفسى طويل جدا
> وراكم وراكم  انا بقولك شوفتى شوية الحاجات اللى طلعتهم من المخزن  ههههههههههههههه
> دى حاجات بسيطة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو احنا مش قولنا فى هدنه
ولا عايز تحاارب بقى :bud:


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> اسود وابيض اواصفر اية دة المودضة بتعت اول السنة هو اسمة سنة ودة راس السنة بيضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض


ههههههههههههه
هو انا مش فاهمه حاجه
بس الموضوع ده مالوش دعوه براس السنه


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يناير 2012)

* اة هدنة طبعا 
 مدام جنحتم الى السلم  ماشى الحا ل هدنة  لتنظيم الصفوف واعادة الخطط الحربية الجديد التى تضرب حواء فى مقتل 
  لكن اعملى حسابك المرة الجاية لاممكن ابدا يكون هدنة 
 تحياتى 
 عدو المراة ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
موافقه :ab6:


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (11 يناير 2012)

لاءة لية دعوا براس السنة هو مش دمغو كان فضية هى دة راس السنة الجديدة دة حتى معرف بين جرانة دة علمة ميعرفش يدارية بعدين مش كونا فى اول السنة....ه ه وشكرا على الرد.........نعيم لوندى..........


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> لاءة لية دعوا براس السنة هو مش دمغو كان فضية هى دة راس السنة الجديدة دة حتى معرف بين جرانة دة علمة ميعرفش يدارية بعدين مش كونا فى اول السنة....ه ه وشكرا على الرد.........نعيم لوندى..........



ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

ممكن اعرف مين مرسى واللة انا كنت بكتب لوحدى


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> ممكن اعرف مين مرسى واللة انا كنت بكتب لوحدى



هههههههههههههه
بجد بتكتب لوحدك
طيب انا افتكرت ان ميرسى معاك


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> بجد بتكتب لوحدك
> طيب انا افتكرت ان ميرسى معاك



*  نعيم دة القائد الزعيم  الحرب دة حواء وبنات حواء
 ماسك القيادة كلها 
  وهتروحى فين 
 وبعدين مين مرسى دة ؟
 جامد يا قائد نعيم  
 تحياتى 
 عدو المراة ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  نعيم دة القائد الزعيم  الحرب دة حواء وبنات حواء
> ماسك القيادة كلها
> وهتروحى فين
> وبعدين مين مرسى دة ؟
> ...



ههههههههههه
قولى كده بقى
القاااااائد
مش بخاف :beee:


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه
> قولى كده بقى
> القاااااائد
> مش بخاف :beee:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اعطيتة القيادة
 هتخافى وتخافى لانة عندة خبرة حواء ووقعتكم طين 
طين طين 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اعطيتة القيادة
> هتخافى وتخافى لانة عندة خبرة حواء ووقعتكم طين
> طين طين
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههه
نووو واى
مش هخاف 
ويانا يا انتم فى المنتدى ده :ranting:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يناير 2012)

*اختى رااايه ---قاصدى ميرنا--- انا اختك سكينه-- قاصدى حبو--- عايذا مساعده يا شااااابه ----*
*اى خودمه--- نيجو نخلصو الموضوع--  احن الى شعرهم اسود و قلبهم اسود ---  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شاورى بس و نجيلك يالسيخ المحمى و تحطو فى سرسور الودن--- *
*كان فى عادو  هنا--- شايفا تحت اهووو --- وسع كدا من جمبى--ولا هى تلاكيك؟؟ جيت تقف جنبى تحت ليه؟؟؟  *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه المهم الى بيكلكمك"حبو اعدائكم" و انت اعدائنا-- دا احنا هنحبوك حب يا شااااب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اختى رااايه ---قاصدى ميرنا--- انا اختك سكينه-- قاصدى حبو--- عايذا مساعده يا شااااابه ----*
> *اى خودمه--- نيجو نخلصو الموضوع--  احن الى شعرهم اسود و قلبهم اسود ---  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شاورى بس و نجيلك يالسيخ المحمى و تحطو فى سرسور الودن--- *
> *كان فى عادو  هنا--- شايفا تحت اهووو --- وسع كدا من جمبى--ولا هى تلاكيك؟؟ جيت تقف جنبى تحت ليه؟؟؟  *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه المهم الى بيكلكمك"حبو اعدائكم" و انت اعدائنا-- دا احنا هنحبوك حب يا شااااب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياويلكم ياويلكم يا اختى سكينه قصدى حبو 
احنا لازم نجهز الشابات شابه شابه :yaka:
علشان داخلين على حرب جامده اوى :2:
ولازم النصر يكون لينا :spor22:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياويلكم ياويلكم يا اختى سكينه قصدى حبو
> احنا لازم نجهز الشابات شابه شابه :yaka:
> علشان داخلين على حرب جامده اوى :2:
> ولازم النصر يكون لينا :spor22:


 
*استانى بس يا راايه يوووه قاصدى يا ميرنا ههههههههههه انا بسخن اهووو:spor24:*
*ايوا بخرينا يختى من الحسد و من عيونهم :yaka:*
*مش احنا قلبنا اسود-- ما فى غييير السواد راح يشوفوووووه هههههههههههههههههه*
*ما تشوفلنا رانيا-- و بنت دونا غاويا مصارعا تنفعنا بردو ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *استانى بس يا راايه يوووه قاصدى يا ميرنا ههههههههههه انا بسخن اهووو:spor24:*
> *ايوا بخرينا يختى من الحسد و من عيونهم :yaka:*
> *مش احنا قلبنا اسود-- ما فى غييير السواد راح يشوفوووووه هههههههههههههههههه*
> *ما تشوفلنا رانيا-- و بنت دونا غاويا مصارعا تنفعنا بردو ههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه سخنى:spor24:
لازم نقضى عليهم :t32:
هما اللى جبوه لنفسهم مالناش دعوه


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

هو انا عرفت مين مرسى علشان تجابى اخوتها نووو واى  وبقولى انا مش خايف لم انتى مش خايفة تعب معكى نووو وكمان اخو .........واى على فكرة مين الكبير فيهم علشان اتفهم معة واذا كان على المنتدى على جستى انى اسيبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو..علشان تعملى حسابك واحنا جمدين اووووووووووووى ومش بيهمنا لانووو ولا واىىىىىىىىىى ولا مرسى الافضل ترفعى الراية وكمان الابيضة وعلى فكرة متكنش مسلواة


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يناير 2012)

*مين راية وسكينة   حديعرفهم 
 لو حد يعرفهم ياخذ بايدهم اصلهم  ضاعو منهم ومحتاجين حد ياخذ بايدهم 
 طيب مش فيهم علامة سكينة فى الراس ولا شاكوش ولا بلطة فى الدماغ
 علامة علشان نعمل نشر عنكم يا جماعة 
  ياولاد الحلال فى راية واختها سكينة  عندنا اللى يقول لهم علامة واحدة فيهم 
 ياخذهم وليهم الاجر والثواب
           ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تحياتى
 يوليوس*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

ردى يا فلحا على الاستاذ وفسرى كلامك وكل مكتوبردى وبسرع على قائد قوات المسلاحات المدمرة .ردى..............ممكن ارد بدلة انا اعرف سكينة ودة حمية اوى علشان لسة جيبة من عن الرجل السنان............. اما راية دة معة مية علشان ناس رقة نشف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *مين راية وسكينة حديعرفهم *
> *لو حد يعرفهم ياخذ بايدهم اصلهم ضاعو منهم ومحتاجين حد ياخذ بايدهم *
> *طيب مش فيهم علامة سكينة فى الراس ولا شاكوش ولا بلطة فى الدماغ*
> *علامة علشان نعمل نشر عنكم يا جماعة *
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه  لا مش عولامه واحده-- دى زكرا --- كل ما نخلصو على واحد و ندفنوه نخليه يسيب علامه عندنا--- فخر فخر  ههههههههههه علشان مننسوش خلصنا على كام واحد--- اصلهم كوتاااررر اوىىىىىى يا عدو--قاصدى يا يوليوس-- هتتلعلك ام 44 تخلص عليك معانا  هههههههههههههه*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

مساء الخيرات يا يوليوس...........ومتشكرا على ذواءك يا جميل


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> مساء الخيرات يا يوليوس...........ومتشكرا على ذواءك يا جميل



  انا هنا لدعم  ياقائد لاتخاف


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه  لا مش عولامه واحده-- دى زكرا --- كل ما نخلصو على واحد و ندفنوه نخليه يسيب علامه عندنا--- فخر فخر  ههههههههههه علشان مننسوش خلصنا على كام واحد--- اصلهم كوتاااررر اوىىىىىى يا عدو--قاصدى يا يوليوس-- هتتلعلك ام 44 تخلص عليك معانا  هههههههههههههه*



 برافو  انا احب كدة الاعتراف 
  يعنى انتم عندكم علامة من الاجرام طبعا امال طول اليوم احنا حواء طبيبن وملايكة 
 ومفيش زينا على الارض واحنا اطيب قلب  انتم كدة
حتى لما ربنا سال حواء وقال لية اكلت من الشجر قالت على الاجابة المكر المعروفة عن حواء
  قالت الحية هى السبب ضحكت عليا
     تحياتى
 عدو المراة


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

صدقنى عمرى  الخوف معرفتة ودخلت حروب كتيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وباذان رب المجد منتصر على طول ودة حقيقة


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

على فكرة انا موت ام 44 عرف بية رشة واحدة من كاهر الحشرات سهلة واحد رشة حلص الموضوع اما الكلام ................الى قبل كدة كلام فى الهوا  ..............نوع من الدعية زى افلام الرعب هى حقيقية


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> هو انا عرفت مين مرسى علشان تجابى اخوتها نووو واى  وبقولى انا مش خايف لم انتى مش خايفة تعب معكى نووو وكمان اخو .........واى على فكرة مين الكبير فيهم علشان اتفهم معة واذا كان على المنتدى على جستى انى اسيبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو..علشان تعملى حسابك واحنا جمدين اووووووووووووى ومش بيهمنا لانووو ولا واىىىىىىىىىى ولا مرسى الافضل ترفعى الراية وكمان الابيضة وعلى فكرة متكنش مسلواة


ههههههههههههههههههههه
اجيب ميرسى و نو واى وكمان ثانكس :beee:
وانا مش هرفع الرايا البيضه نيفييييييير
على جستى ارفع الرايا البيضه :act19::act19:


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *مين راية وسكينة   حديعرفهم
> لو حد يعرفهم ياخذ بايدهم اصلهم  ضاعو منهم ومحتاجين حد ياخذ بايدهم
> طيب مش فيهم علامة سكينة فى الراس ولا شاكوش ولا بلطة فى الدماغ
> علامة علشان نعمل نشر عنكم يا جماعة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ديه تريقه ديه :t9::t9:


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> ردى يا فلحا على الاستاذ وفسرى كلامك وكل مكتوبردى وبسرع على قائد قوات المسلاحات المدمرة .ردى..............ممكن ارد بدلة انا اعرف سكينة ودة حمية اوى علشان لسة جيبة من عن الرجل السنان............. اما راية دة معة مية علشان ناس رقة نشف



ههههههههههههههه 
ايوه انت صح


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس اخيران اعترفت وقلت انت صح الى هو انا اى اومر يا ريس رفعت الراية يا معلم وشكرا على حسن استمعكم ..بس يا الف خسرة الراية مش بيضة ولا معها سميطة ولا حبت دقة والزبو نفسة اصير ........ كا يوم من دة..................................................................................................القائد العام (الريس ) الجديد


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> يوليوس اخيران اعترفت وقلت انت صح الى هو انا اى اومر يا ريس رفعت الراية يا معلم وشكرا على حسن استمعكم ..بس يا الف خسرة الراية مش بيضة ولا معها سميطة ولا حبت دقة والزبو نفسة اصير ........ كا يوم من دة..................................................................................................القائد العام (الريس ) الجديد



ههههههههههههههه
مين ديه اللى رفعت الرايا
نوووووووووووو وااااااااى نيفييييييييييير ايفييييييير مش هرفعها :ranting:


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

هو مش هنخلص من الناس الى انا معرفهمش دولت ما انا ممكن جيب معى امين واكى وكل كوم والواد برليم وعمل مشاكل كتير وحسبن عليكم


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

لاءة مش معقول نيفرا انا عرفة محجوز من ساعت مكان فى سارع محمد مححمود لسة متلعش يا فلحة


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

يوليوس  يا قيصرشوفت بيغيرو رايهم فى لحظة لم عرفت انى وخد معية الواد بربليم دة واد مشكلة لوحدة.بس يا خسرة نامت قبل متقول فين ميدان المعرقة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> على فكرة انا موت ام 44 عرف بية رشة واحدة من كاهر الحشرات سهلة واحد رشة حلص الموضوع اما الكلام ................الى قبل كدة كلام فى الهوا ..............نوع من الدعية زى افلام الرعب هى حقيقية


 
*فين ماتت دى يا نعيم ما هى ام 44لزقا فى اسم يوليوس اهى انت مش شايف و لا إيه؟؟*
*ولا لذقتهالو عبره للى هيقرب؟؟*
* عمتا احنا مش قربنا--- انت و هو الى قربتى فى توبيك ميرنا-- مش تخشو توبيك اعدائكم ---هههههههههههههههههههه و لا انت مشيين ذى الكتاب ما بيقول:"حبو اعدائكم-- باركو لعنيكم"ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ديه تريقه ديه :t9::t9:


خليهم يتريقو يا ميرنا-- و فى الاخر الى بيقول لك عدو المرأه ده مش يقدر يستغنا عنها-- :smil12:ههههههههه
يا عم يوليوس احن طيبين مع الطيب و حوناينين مع الحوناين و غلسين مع الغلس--- و تبتين مع التبت-- و فاااقعه مع الفقيع ---وبايخين مع الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايخ--- الى هو مش زيك طلبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11:
انا هموت من الضحك منكم بجد مسخره--- اوعا يكون الكلام ده كولو جد--- اسحل اوى والنحمه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## scream man (13 يناير 2012)

حقـها


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فين ماتت دى يا نعيم ما هى ام 44لزقا فى اسم يوليوس اهى انت مش شايف و لا إيه؟؟*
> *ولا لذقتهالو عبره للى هيقرب؟؟*
> * عمتا احنا مش قربنا--- انت و هو الى قربتى فى توبيك ميرنا-- مش تخشو توبيك اعدائكم ---هههههههههههههههههههه و لا انت مشيين ذى الكتاب ما بيقول:"حبو اعدائكم-- باركو لعنيكم"ههههههههههههههه*


*  انا معاكى  يا قمر   ان ام 44 دة وحشة اوى زى الزفت ووحاجة وحشة اوى 
 اسمها  حد يفكرينى اسمها اية  اية اية  ( ام 44 ) يعنى مؤنث تنحط تحت قائمة حواء  يعنى مش 
 يعنى من فرع حواء 
حتى الحشرات منكم ضارة بالصحة ياساتر ياساتر  
   وعلى راء الشاعر العالمى 
 من انتم  من انتم ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خليهم يتريقو يا ميرنا-- و فى الاخر الى بيقول لك عدو المرأه ده مش يقدر يستغنا عنها-- :smil12:ههههههههه
> يا عم يوليوس احن طيبين مع الطيب و حوناينين مع الحوناين و غلسين مع الغلس--- و تبتين مع التبت-- و فاااقعه مع الفقيع ---وبايخين مع الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايخ--- الى هو مش زيك طلبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11:
> انا هموت من الضحك منكم بجد مسخره--- اوعا يكون الكلام ده كولو جد--- اسحل اوى والنحمه ههههههههههههههههه



*شوفى الكلام تقول احنا  غلسين مع الغلس   وتبتين مع التبت  يا كميلة انتم مش محتاجين حد ينشط  الذاكرة  انتم وحدكم كدة غلسين وتبتين  واقولك نصيحة اعملو تصدير انتم تكسبو ل دهب لو الحاجات تنفع لتصدير انتم تكسبوا دهب
 ولية الكدب حوناينين دة  تطلع  مين هنكدب يعنى  انا هرضى  ضمير شوفى اى بنات حواء وهى صاحية من النوم هتطلع شبة جعيدى طبعا مع احتراما ياجعيدى  هههههههههههههههههه
              مش زعلانين 
 تحياتى 
يوليوس:99:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خليهم يتريقو يا ميرنا-- و فى الاخر الى بيقول لك عدو المرأه ده مش يقدر يستغنا عنها-- :smil12:ههههههههه
> يا عم يوليوس احن طيبين مع الطيب و حوناينين مع الحوناين و غلسين مع الغلس--- و تبتين مع التبت-- و فاااقعه مع الفقيع ---وبايخين مع الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايخ--- الى هو مش زيك طلبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11:
> انا هموت من الضحك منكم بجد مسخره--- اوعا يكون الكلام ده كولو جد--- اسحل اوى والنحمه ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> حقـها



حقها ولا مش حقها


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  انا معاكى  يا قمر   ان ام 44 دة وحشة اوى زى الزفت ووحاجة وحشة اوى
> اسمها  حد يفكرينى اسمها اية  اية اية  ( ام 44 ) يعنى مؤنث تنحط تحت قائمة حواء  يعنى مش
> يعنى من فرع حواء
> حتى الحشرات منكم ضارة بالصحة ياساتر ياساتر
> ...





يوليوس44 قال:


> *شوفى الكلام تقول احنا  غلسين مع الغلس   وتبتين مع التبت  يا كميلة انتم مش محتاجين حد ينشط  الذاكرة  انتم وحدكم كدة غلسين وتبتين  واقولك نصيحة اعملو تصدير انتم تكسبو ل دهب لو الحاجات تنفع لتصدير انتم تكسبوا دهب
> ولية الكدب حوناينين دة  تطلع  مين هنكدب يعنى  انا هرضى  ضمير شوفى اى بنات حواء وهى صاحية من النوم هتطلع شبة جعيدى طبعا مع احتراما ياجعيدى  هههههههههههههههههه
> مش زعلانين
> تحياتى
> يوليوس:99:*​



لا لا لا لا لا الحرب شديده اوى عليناااا :11azy:

طيب بص بقى 
لما حواء قالت لادم كل من الشجره لييييييييه سمع كلامها
هو ماعندوش شخصيه :t30:
وكمان اول خطيه على الارض كانت من ميييييييييين
هـــــــــــــــا
قايين لما قتل هابيل :smil8:
يعنــــــــــــى انتوا مش ملايكه


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا لا لا لا لا الحرب شديده اوى عليناااا :11azy:
> 
> طيب بص بقى
> لما حواء قالت لادم كل من الشجره لييييييييه سمع كلامها
> ...



*لسة بدرى هنبكى من دلوقتى ....... لسة بنتحرك  
 لو مش سمع كلامها هتقعد طول اليوم ويك ويك ويك ويك وصوات  حريم 
 وانتم مش بتحبنى وانت وانت وانت 
 الراجل ريح دماغة وكل   علشان تسكت ويشترى دماغة من ويك ويك ويك   صويت  يعنى 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *شوفى الكلام تقول احنا غلسين مع الغلس وتبتين مع التبت يا كميلة انتم مش محتاجين حد ينشط الذاكرة انتم وحدكم كدة غلسين وتبتين واقولك نصيحة اعملو تصدير انتم تكسبو ل دهب لو الحاجات تنفع لتصدير انتم تكسبوا دهب*
> 
> *ولية الكدب حوناينين دة تطلع مين هنكدب يعنى انا هرضى ضمير شوفى اى بنات حواء وهى صاحية من النوم هتطلع شبة جعيدى طبعا مع احتراما ياجعيدى هههههههههههههههههه*
> *مش زعلانين *
> ...


يا يوليوس  مش تجمع---- انت وقعت شكلك كدا فى كام واحده طلعو تربتيييت التربتتتيت و كرهتك فى الصنف هههههههههههههههههههههه دا احنا غلابه اوىىى والله ههههههه
و غير كدا الى شبه جعيدى  دى الى لما تقوم من النوبم ممممممممممممممممممممممممم هو انت شوفت مين و هو قايم من النوم؟؟؟؟!!!!!:smil15:
يا خلباااان----- بس مش كل الى بيقومو جعيدى -- فى منهم هايفا ههههههههههههههههههههههه:t17:
بس بجد مين المفترى الى جى يحاربنا فى توبكنا؟؟؟ قاصدى جه يحارب الملاك النونو ميرنا فى التوبيك بيتاعها؟؟ مش بتحب المرأه بيقا مش تخش موضوعها--- و لا انت مش تقدر تستغنا؟؟!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *انا معاكى يا قمر ان ام 44 دة وحشة اوى زى الزفت ووحاجة وحشة اوى ​*
> *اسمها حد يفكرينى اسمها اية اية اية ( ام 44 ) يعنى مؤنث تنحط تحت قائمة حواء يعنى مش *
> *يعنى من فرع حواء *
> *حتى الحشرات منكم ضارة بالصحة ياساتر ياساتر *
> ...


 
*يا يوليوس يا يوليوس--- كل الكلام ده و بردو مش هتقدر تستغنا عن المرأه-- و كل ده كاموفلاج كدا علشان تدارى لحبك ليها --- ده حتى اسمك لزقت فيه 44"يوليوس44" يعنى لزمتو اه القصص دى كلها بس؟؟؟* 
*اعترف اعترف---- الاعتراف بالحق فضيله يا ابنىld:*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (13 يناير 2012)

مساء الخير يا اولادى عمل اية النهردة ..............عرفك هتقولى عمل بسلة ورزززززززززز نمتوا امبارح بدرى قبل الردعة متبرد انا فصلكم دلواتى هل من مجيب ارجو الرد سرعااااااااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *لسة بدرى هنبكى من دلوقتى ....... لسة بنتحرك
> لو مش سمع كلامها هتقعد طول اليوم ويك ويك ويك ويك وصوات  حريم
> وانتم مش بتحبنى وانت وانت وانت
> الراجل ريح دماغة وكل   علشان تسكت ويشترى دماغة من ويك ويك ويك   صويت  يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههه
طيب وايه ردك على قايين
هو ده مش منكم ولا ايه :11azy:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> مساء الخير يا اولادى عمل اية النهردة ..............عرفك هتقولى عمل بسلة ورزززززززززز نمتوا امبارح بدرى قبل الردعة متبرد انا فصلكم دلواتى هل من مجيب ارجو الرد سرعااااااااااااا



ههههههههه
اهلا اهلا ياويلكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2012)

*كنت فاكر الحركات دي بتتعمل عندنا احنا بس *
*وبردوا مكنتش متخيل ان في مذيعات لبط في بلاد الفرنجه كده ههههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كنت فاكر الحركات دي بتتعمل عندنا احنا بس *
> *وبردوا مكنتش متخيل ان في مذيعات لبط في بلاد الفرنجه كده ههههههه*​



هههههههههه
الفرنجه هههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (14 يناير 2012)

على فكرة صدقنى بوكرة عيد ميلادى اة انا مش هكلفك  ومش عوز هد ية .................عوزك تعملى دة اذ كنتى تعرفى صنيت مكرونة بشاملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل وطبعن كبيرك بيض مسلوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> على فكرة صدقنى بوكرة عيد ميلادى اة انا مش هكلفك  ومش عوز هد ية .................عوزك تعملى دة اذ كنتى تعرفى صنيت مكرونة بشاملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل وطبعن كبيرك بيض مسلوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء



 ا*ولا كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ نعيم وعقبال العيد رقم 1000 ليك وفى صحة جميلة مع المسيح
[YOUTUBE]XIb5xO3BmUI[/YOUTUBE]


 ثانيا :-  هتقولك انا اخاف اقف امام الفرن  علشان وشى مش يتبهدل 
 بنات الايام دول اخرهم بيض مسلوق  وان عرفو كمان 
 تقول ليهم  صنيت مكرونة بشاملل
 طبعا هتاكل  ادوية كتير وراها من التسمم والتلبق المعوى وويمكن كمان تقلب معاك باسهال يامعلم 
   نصيحة امرك لله 
اشترى حاجة جاهزة حفاظا على صحتك يا نعيم باشا
  تحياتى 
يوليوس عدو المراة ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> على فكرة صدقنى بوكرة عيد ميلادى اة انا مش هكلفك  ومش عوز هد ية .................عوزك تعملى دة اذ كنتى تعرفى صنيت مكرونة بشاملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل وطبعن كبيرك بيض مسلوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء




هههههههههههه
يادى التريقه اللى نازله عليا ديه
وعلى فكره بقى مش بيض مسلوق بس
وبطاطس محمره كمان :t30:

وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ا*ولا كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ نعيم وعقبال العيد رقم 1000 ليك وفى صحة جميلة مع المسيح
> [YOUTUBE]XIb5xO3BmUI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا يسامحك :closedeye


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (14 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا كيبر يا يوليوس يا قلب كبير وشكرا على المعيدة الجميلة من شاب بمعنى الرجولة اخر حاجة والناس التانية لاءة.شكر صغير على ادهم عرفة لية على اد البطاطس .علشان دة كبرهم.اما.1000سنة .حرام عليك الواحد كل ما يمر سنة بيشكر ربنا عليها ويقول عدات بخير .زمان كانت حواء بتقول حاضر يا سي سيد الرمان دة حواء بتقول لخس.بكرا تقول اية.يويلك .ملاكت الرحمة الي ميعرفها  ....بتاعت البطاطس المحارة


----------



## maria123 (15 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه بس حرام ليش هيك شو سئيلللل


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يناير 2012)

maria123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه بس حرام ليش هيك شو سئيلللل



هههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (15 يناير 2012)

طيب حرام  لما الوحد يخش شمال خليك من اهل اليمن طب ويمن ربنا ما اقصد المعنى الي ردضت علية (شوسئيلل )شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتعب محبتك.......... نعيم لوندى يا 123


----------

